# About.com- Low Fat Chicken Recipes for IBS



## VSsupport

As I continue on my series of IBS-friendly recipes, I turn my attention to low-fat recipes. Low-fat cooking is an excellent fit for IBS due to the fact that foods with high fat content can strengthen painful intestinal contractions. I begin my low-fat series by focusing on low-fat chicken main dishes. Each recipe has been provided by Fiona Haynes, About.com Guide to Low Fat Cooking, and has been selected for IBS-friendly preparation and ingredients. See what you would like to make for dinner tonight!

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

